# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Killifish >  FUS and FSC?

## keehoe

Hi guys (gals), I am quite confuse about these two code.

Is it true that:
_FUS = Rivulus fuscolineatus
FSC = Nothobranchius fuscotaeneatus_ ?

----------


## whuntley

Neither appear in ROTOW, which is the only list of TLAs* universally accepted in the hobby, as far as I know. 

Can anyone straighten me out on that? 

Wright 
______________________ 
*"Three Letter Abbreviations"  :Laughing:

----------


## CM Media

FSC = _Nothobranchius fuscotaeneatus_

FUS = _Rivulus fuscolineatus_

 :Wink:

----------

